# Como modificar el espesor de las pistas en EAGLE?



## Pegaso (May 26, 2008)

Hola, estoy empezando a usar el EAGLE para diseñar mis propios Circuitos Impresos, pero en algunas ocasiones he necesitado pistas un poco mas anchas que las que el sistema me genera automáticamente cuando le doy la orden de crear el PCB, como le doy la "orden" al sistema para que me cree pistas automáticas un poco mas gruesas? ..es decir, tan gruesas como yo quiera?

Gracias a todos como siempre !

Pegaso


----------



## PICMIND (May 26, 2008)

Hola Pegaso,

Bueno cuando le das la opcion route para empezar a dibujar las pistas en la parte superior aparece la opcion "width", que generalmente tiene un valor de 0.016, este valor está en pulgadas y es el grosor de la pista, para cambiarlo simplemente seleccionas uno de los valores que aparecen o escribes el valor.

Espero que todo haya quedado claro. Mucha suerte con los circuitos, EAGLE en mi opinion es uno de los mejores software para impresos.


----------



## Pegaso (May 27, 2008)

Hola, gracias por contestar pero la verdad es que cuando voy a darle la orden para que el programa haga automaticamente el "enrutado" no aparece entre las opciones que se desplegan ninguna que hable de "width"...no se como hacerlo... o no la he podido encontrar.

Les agradezco lo que hagan por mi.

Hasta pronto.

(Analizando tu respuesta PicMind, debo decirte que creo que te refieres al espesor de las pistas que pueden escogerse cuando yo estoy dibujando "a mano" el circuito, ahí no hay problema...ahí simplemente escojo el espesor de pista en la barra de herramientas y listo ! pero mi inquietud es en el modo en el que el programa automaticamente me traza las pistas, como hago ahí para que estas tengan un poco mas de espesor que las que el programa invoca automaticamente ?. Gracias.)


----------



## PICMIND (May 28, 2008)

Bueno eso es facil mira lo que tienes que hacer es modificar las opciones por dafault que trae el DRC.

Para cambiar el ancho de la pista por defecto tiene que hacer lo siguiente:

Escribes DRC en la linea de comandos o pinchas sobre el icono.

Vas a la pestaña "Sizes" y cambias el valor que aparece en "minimun width" y Listo!


Espero que la información te sea util. suerte


----------



## Pegaso (May 29, 2008)

util no ... utilísima !

Gracias por sacar algo de tiempo para responderme.

Un saludo paisano (veo con agrado que estamos MUY cerca!)

Pegaso


----------



## Palmas (Dic 10, 2008)

Saludos amigos listeros, estoy comenzando a usar el Eagle siguiendo paso a paso un tutor en castellano para la version 4. Yo tengo la 5. Me parece muy bueno este programa, conozco el Orcad y el protel, que me parecen muy complicado para lo que yo deseo hacer. pero hay algo que no me está gustando el Eagle, tal vez ustedes puedan sacarme de una duda. En el tutor leí que "si no me gustaba el autoruter hecho, siempre puedo usar el RIPUP, pero !tengo que hacerlo línea por línea! en Orcad, se ejecutaba el unroute y listo. Aquí mecuesta mucho tiempo hacerlo línea por línea, o es que hay otro comando o método para hacerlo en forma completa, similar al Orcad. Si no es así, estaría muy decepcionado, aunque quizás tenga otras bondades, por lo cual seguiré adelante. Muchas gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 10, 2008)

utiliza el icono de Ripup, luego el icono del semaforo.

para un solo layer, habilita/deshabilita primero el layer


----------



## Palmas (Dic 10, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta Mabauti, voy a probarlo y te comentaré. disculpa la confianza, dime para colocar un conector en el esquemático, qué debo usar? O sea, quiero colocar un pulsador, pero que no esté en el mismo impreso sino en la parte externa (en la caja) y quiero soldar los cables al impreso y no sé que dispositivo usar, si jumpero, conector, conector blue, Gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 10, 2008)

yo utilizo conectores. Los que mas usos son los con-harting, pero te recomiendo que mejor veas los demas para que se ajusten mejor a lo que tu quieres.


----------



## Palmas (Dic 11, 2008)

Gracias mabauti, ya me levantaste el ánimo, Ya puedo ejecutar el unrouter en el Eagle, similar al Orcad.


----------



## vlachocorrea (Dic 11, 2008)

Hola Palmas, tambien utilizar en componentes el solpad, esto es para darte espadachines. Creo que te servira bastante...o usar los con-wago 500 son los conectores azul con tornillos para pegar al impreso y te queda super elegante.  

Espero de haya servido.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 11, 2008)

de nada


----------



## profesor_aqp (Ene 9, 2009)

El amigo Hellmut1956 en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/excelente-curso-eagle-universidad-berlin-17636/ facilita buenos video tutoriales de Eagle, si alguien las tuviera en español sería bueno. Saludos.


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Ene 9, 2009)

hola palmas yo te recomiendo que utilices group luego con clic sostenido seleccionas todo el circuito, le das ripup y luego clic derecho el el circuito y clic en ripip gruop y asi le das ripup a todas la lineas de una sola ves....
....ademas con este group puedes mover varias piezas a la ves, puedes eliminar un grupo de piezas tambien; puedes copiar todo el circuito que ya hayas hecho cuantas veces quieras....  ponlo en practica y veras que es muy bienisimo
me cuentas como te fue


----------

